# Murray X24R I believe?



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 11, 2021)

OK, this is the first time in my life I have ever used BMX in a discussion. Need help identifying this little gem. Only the second time in my life two own this type of bike. Saved my detasseling money in 1983 and bought a blue rimmed X 24 that was donated to a friend when I enlisted in the Army in 1987. Is this an upgrade since it is free wheeled? Any help would be great. Got it cheap. Thanks 







Frame is broke where the top bar meets the head tube.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 11, 2021)

Looks like one to me...bummer about the TT! Some cool parts to salvage though.
Thanks for your service to our country!!  SALUTE!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 12, 2021)

Found a welding/fabrication place in Denver that has quite a few vintage BMX employees. They said they take care of me, keep you updated.


----------



## SLM (Mar 13, 2021)

Murray X24 correct we have one and it is a nice bike to ride for an adult !   Get it welded and ride it !


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 13, 2021)

SLM said:


> Murray X24 correct we have one and it is a nice bike to ride for an adult !   Get it welded and ride it !



It will be a definite keeper when done.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 8, 2021)

Boom!
Ready to ride!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## partsguy (Sep 21, 2021)

Thank you for your service!
Nice save!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 17, 2022)

Took a BMX ride yesterday for the first time since November 1987…….




Love my new Gummies and Grips too!


----------

